# where can i purchase the m&p soap tools???



## misser2010 (Jan 8, 2011)

too much website supply those items，like thermometer, scale...I do not know which one I should choose. I would like to purchase ones cheaper.

Thanks！


----------



## cwarren (Jan 8, 2011)

JMO .. I don't think you need any tools. you can melt in microwave and if you dont use some of it , it gets stiff again.


----------



## Genny (Jan 8, 2011)

You don't really need a thermometer, but if you have dollar stores or a walmart in your area they have candy thermometers that work just fine.

As for scales, I got mine at our local Harbor Freight store
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsea ... t?q=scales


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 8, 2011)

For helpful sculpting tools, try BrambleBerry http://www.brambleberry.com/Melt-Pour-T ... P3692.aspx


----------



## misser2010 (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you all!


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 10, 2011)

As long as you have a pyrex cup for measuring and a double boiler to melt your base you're good to go.

If you're interested, we offer miter boxes and cutters (useful when you make soap using the loaf molds)

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/s ... 6_131.html


----------

